# Graveurs Pioneer [2]...



## vbhdb (6 Février 2005)

des retours d'expérience (avec DVRFlash) ?

Est-ce que cela dézone le lecteur ?


----------



## golf (25 Janvier 2005)

Ce fil est la suite de : *Graveurs Pioneer [1]...*​


Dernière Q/R du fil précédent :



			
				Victor94 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous et à toutes,
> J'ai acheté un Pioneer DVR_109 pour remplacer le 104 de mon iMac G4, j'ai suivi la procédure de remplacement au poil, mais je n'arrive plus à booter OSX sur mon disque dur, ni depuis le CD d'install...
> Concernant cette histoire de Slave ou Master, j'ai essayé de mettre le DVR-109 dans les 2 positions, rien n'y fait...
> 
> ...





			
				MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> As tu essayé la position "cable select" ?


----------



## CharlesX (6 Février 2005)

Bonjour,

J'hésite en ces deux produits : 
Dvr-106
Dvr-109

Je n'arrive pas à trouver un comparatif. Qu'apporte aujourd'hui le second modèle ? 
Le premier est il suffisant pour l'usage d'un particulier. La vitesse n'est pas le critère principal pour moi.

Merci de vos liens, témoignages ou conseils.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2005)

La grosse différence est que le DVR 109, à l'instar du 108 d'ailleurs, peut graver les dvd en double couche. Cela te permettra de mettre le double d'information sur un dvd mais pour cela, tu dois acheter des médias pouvant être graver en double couche. Le détail, c'est que ceux-ci sont passablement onéreux. La question que tu dois alors te poser, c'est de savoir si la vitesse t'importe et deuxièmement si tu as besoin de pouvoir graver 8Go sur un dvd (même si cela coûte plus cher que de faire deux dvd à 4Go chacun).


----------



## CharlesX (6 Février 2005)

Merci pour ta réponse.
Je ne suis pas trop interessé par le vitesse et je pense que la gravure simple couche doit me suffire.
Je vais donc prendre le 106.


----------



## petitfuzzle (6 Février 2005)

le pioneer 108D coute à peu près le même prix que le 106D qui me semble une machine un peu ancienne. Le prix des DVD vierge double couche va baisser, pourquoi ne pas prendre directement le dernier modèle que l'on trouve déjà à moinss de 80¤, et dont les spécifications et performances sont très supérieures ????


----------



## tornade13 (6 Février 2005)

Je me suis commandé le 106 également sur MacWay mercredi dernier reçu vendredi, leurs boitiers externe en alu sont tres bien fini quand au graveur c'est du archi connu c'est dailleur ça qui m'a inciter a prendre ce produit.
Quand au 109 tres peu de media double couche sont en vente pour l'instant et les prix font réflechir.


----------



## golf (6 Février 2005)

Source MacBidouille :


			
				Lionel - 04/02/05 a dit:
			
		

> Suite aux nombreuses questions de lecteurs, nous nous sommes dépêchés d'installer un graveur Pioneer DVR 109 dans un G5 pour nous assurer de sa compatibilité.
> ...
> A lire...


----------



## golf (11 Février 2005)

vbhdb a dit:
			
		

> Flashage Pioneer 117D
> des retours d'expérience (avec DVRFlash) ?
> 
> Est-ce que cela dézone le lecteur ?


Source  





Flasher son graveur Pioneer sous OSX...


----------



## odhugues (14 Février 2005)

Bonjour,
on viens de m'installer un graveur interne pourremplacer mon graveur "pioneer DVD-RW DVR-103" par un autre  *"pioneer DVD-RW DVR-109" j'ai un système panther, le problème c'est qui ne le reconnais pas dutous en tant que graveur il me dis cette phrase quand je met un cd vierge ( disc inutilisable, le lecteur de disque n'est pas gérer (code d'erreur 0x80020025), si quelqu'un a une idée franchement c cool ....


----------



## odhugues (14 Février 2005)

j'ai trouvé le bon patch sur http://www.patchburn.de   et toute les caractéristiques sur ce lien http://www.macway.com/product_info.php?products_id=4215  merci pour vos réponses


----------



## grekko (15 Février 2005)

Merciii! Cool,j'avais le même problème sur mon emac avec panther aussi...enfin la gravure fonctionnait via Toast mais impossible avec les iApps.
Ce patchburn me dis quelque chose,j'ai du tomber dessus en faisant des recherches mais j'ai du lacher l'affaire....


----------



## golf (15 Février 2005)

odhugues a dit:
			
		

> j'ai trouvé le bon patch sur...


As tu lu le post qui est juste au dessus du tien !?


----------



## odhugues (15 Février 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> As tu lu le post qui est juste au dessus du tien !?



oui oui j'ai bien tous lu mais je suis pas certain que de redire de temps en temps les mêmes choses et notamment redonner l'adresse du path directement pouvait nuire à la conversation, mais je reconnais qu'en approfondissant dans les postes des autre sujet patchburn avait déjà était cité par petitfuzzle pour le graveur 107 ou 108 , maintenant on sait que çà marche aussi pour le 109 mais bon, c'est toi le boss du forum visiblement , la prochaine fois je posterai pas comme çà , çà je ne nuirai pas a la bonne marche du forum...


----------



## golf (15 Février 2005)

odhugues a dit:
			
		

> maintenant on sait que çà marche aussi pour le 109 mais bon, c'est toi le boss du forum visiblement , la prochaine fois je posterai pas comme çà , çà je ne nuirai pas a la bonne marche du forum...


Ben, visiblement, non, t'as pas lu  :rateau: 
Sinon, tu aurais vu que Mac&Vidéo propose un outil de patch : "FlashIt kit 2.0.1".


----------



## MarcMame (15 Février 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ben, visiblement, non, t'as pas lu :rateau:
> Sinon, tu aurais vu que Mac&Vidéo propose un outil de patch : "FlashIt kit 2.0.1".


FlashIt et PatchBurn sont 2 applis différentes qui ne font pas du tout la même chose.
En l'occurence, FlashIt ne permet pas la reconnaissance des graveurs par le système, il faut de toute façon utiliser PatchBurn !
FlashIt ne permet que la mise à jour du firmware, officiel ou non...


----------



## odhugues (15 Février 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ben, visiblement, non, t'as pas lu  :rateau:
> Sinon, tu aurais vu que Mac&Vidéo propose un outil de patch : "FlashIt kit 2.0.1".



si si j'avais bien tous lu, mais comme la fait remarquer à juste titre marcmame si on installe pas  patchburn il n'y a pas de reconnaissance du graveur  , enfin bon c'est pas très grave le tout étant que çà marche et maintenant tout fonctionne , merci "patchburn"...


----------



## grekko (15 Février 2005)

Petite question odhugue :

Lorsque tu démarres ton ordi pour la première fois de la journée,il le reconnait ton 109?
Parcque moi non....il faut que je fasse "Redémarrer" pour qu'il le trouve enfin.  
Il démarre pas au quart mon ordi!

Autre question :

De meme avec mon Lacie d2,il n'est pas reconnu si je le branche direct quand l'ordi est allumé, par contre si je fais "Redémarrer" ,c bon.En fait j'ai l'impression que mon ordi démarre pas bien (ou s'éteint pas bien)qu'il en oublie la moitié quoi!

Pour l'histoire,mon d2 n'a jamais était reconnu correctement surtout à l'époque ou j'étais sur Jaguar.Je l'ai ramené à la fnac(lieu d'achat donc)et je l'ai attendu 2 mois!Ils ont fait des trucs(BAK controle fonctionnement et MAC remise à niveau produit...) et toujours pareil...j'ai fait une recherche sur Lacie.com(après avoir pousser une petite gueulante chez Fnac digital,les pauvres) et là je vois qu'il y a des drivers alors qu'on m'a dit qu'il n'y en avait pas besoin! J'ai installé le LaCie DiscRecording.pkg,maintenant il est géré  mais pas quand je le branche à chaud.

Je ne comprends pas.


----------



## golf (15 Février 2005)

odhugues a dit:
			
		

> si si j'avais bien tous lu, mais comme la fait remarquer à juste titre marcmame si on installe pas  patchburn il n'y a pas de reconnaissance du graveur  , enfin bon c'est pas très grave le tout étant que çà marche et maintenant tout fonctionne , merci "patchburn"...


Autant pour moi   
Mais c'est la première fois que quelqu'un va jusqu'au fond du pb


----------



## golf (15 Février 2005)

grekko a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'histoire,mon d2 ...


Ah les graveurs LaCie, un poème ! A un tel point qu'ils ont une fil dédié


----------



## odhugues (15 Février 2005)

grekko a dit:
			
		

> Petite question odhugue :
> 
> Lorsque tu démarres ton ordi pour la première fois de la journée,il le reconnait ton 109?



oui, il le gère normalement comme un lecteur  interne

golf> pani problemes


----------



## MarcMame (15 Février 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Autant pour moi


Même si c'est toléré, au temps pour toi !


----------



## grekko (16 Février 2005)

odhugues a dit:
			
		

> oui, il le gère normalement comme un lecteur  interne
> 
> golf> pani problemes



Bon bah c'est mon systéme alors....il est tout neuf pourtant....ou alors c'est cette histore de maitre/ esclave,j'avoue avoir pris connissance de ce détail après avoir tout remonté...ceci dit tout marche nikel après redémarrage.

Faut-il que je pose la question rayon mac osX?


----------



## Mac Chris (23 Février 2005)

Je suis passé sous 10.3.8 depuis 1semaine.

je remarque que mes DVD-R et -RW se montent  ien sur le finder lorsqu'ils sont vierges.

Lorsque je souhaite graver via Toast 6, l'opération se lance et puis j'ai un message d'erreur du type "illegal sense key, error detected on 0x......"?

Alors qu'avant tout était ok?

Lorsque je reboot mon mac une fois cette alerte donnée tout en aillant gardé le DVD dans le mac, j'ai le finder qui me dit que le DVD inséré est un format inconnu et qu'il ne peut rien faire avec !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2005)

Tu vas dans préférences système -> CD/DVD, puis tu paramètre le lancement de Toast à la place de Burn à l'insertion d'un DVD (ou d'un CD). Par contre, les medias vierges ne monteront plus sur le bureau.


----------



## Mac Chris (24 Février 2005)

mon pb est que les gravure s'arretent systematiquement 1min apres le lancement, pour motif illegal sense key.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2005)

Mac Chris a dit:
			
		

> mon pb est que les gravure s'arretent systematiquement 1min apres le lancement, pour motif illegal sense key.



Tu graves en DAO, ou en TAO ?


----------



## ficelle (24 Février 2005)

apparament, il y a un gros problèmes avec les dvdr-106 et l'update 10.3.8 !

macbidouille en parle


----------



## Mac Chris (24 Février 2005)

je grave en DAO,

Oui je suis en 10.3.8 et toast deraille???

y a t il un remede?


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2005)

comme Ficelle te le disait, la réponse est ici ! Et c'est pas Toast qui déraille. :mouais:


----------



## petitefleur04 (1 Mars 2005)

Bonjour,

Je posséde un G4 bi pro et suite à un problème avec mon graveur superdrive d'origine, j'ai acheté un nouveau graveur Pioneer DVR-109, malgré mes piétres connaissances en informatique, j'ai décidé de l'installer seulement lorsque j'ai tenté un 1er gravage, la gravure n'a pas fonctionné bien que j'ai eu droit au message "your disc is ready" ( via Toast 6). J'ai donc été jeté un coup d'oeil dans " informations système" et surprise, il y a mentionné "gravure non géré" ?!? Qqn aurait-il une idée, je suis perdue :-( Merci ;-)


----------



## petitfuzzle (1 Mars 2005)

il faut appliquer patchburn pour que le pioneer 109 soit reconnu par les iAps, sinon quelles sont les versions de MacOSX et de Toast ?


----------



## MarcMame (2 Mars 2005)

petitefleur04 a dit:
			
		

> Qqn aurait-il une idée, je suis perdue :-( Merci ;-)


Bravo tu as trouvé le sujet qui parle des graveurs Pioneer. 
Maintenant que tu es arrivée jusque là, tu devrais commencer à le lire....


----------



## MarcMame (2 Mars 2005)

petitefleur04 a dit:
			
		

> j'ai tenté un 1er gravage


Gravure et non pas gravage.


----------



## AOSTE (5 Mars 2005)

J'ai fait monté un graveur dvd hier.Meme probleme!
Il est reconnu.

Bus ATA -3
PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-109:

  Fabricant:	PIONEER
  Modèle:	PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-109
  Révision:	1.17
  Type de disque:	CD-RW/DVD-RW
  Gravure du disque:	Non géré
  Support amovible:	Oui
  Disque amovible:	Non
  Protocole:	ATAPI
  Numéro de l?unité:	1
  Type de socket:	Interne

Pourquoi la gravure du dis que est  Non gere ?
Faut-il toast 6 pour que sa fonctionne?

Cordialement


----------



## golf (5 Mars 2005)

AOSTE a dit:
			
		

> Bus ATA -3
> PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-109:
> ...
> Pourquoi la gravure du dis que est  Non gere ?
> Faut-il toast 6 pour que sa fonctionne?


Les graveurs reconnus par Os X sont des graveurs modifiés.
Il va te falloir le "patcher"...
Bien relire ce fil


----------



## MarcMame (5 Mars 2005)

AOSTE a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi la gravure du dis que est  Non gere ?
> Faut-il toast 6 pour que sa fonctionne?


Aoste, pourrais tu avoir la gentillesse de lire l'ensemble des messages de ce post. Il semblerait que ta réponse s'y trouve.


----------



## Macounette (5 Mars 2005)

Une petite question :
Est-il possible de remplacer le DVD-R (Combo) d'un iBook par un lecteur/graveur Pioneer ? est-ce qu'ils existent en 2.5" ? si oui, est-ce que ces 2.5" sont patchables ?
Ou bien est-ce qu'il vaut mieux se prendre un graveur Pioneer externe et le patcher pour le rendre compatible avec les iApps ?


----------



## MarcMame (5 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> est-ce qu'il vaut mieux se prendre un graveur Pioneer externe et le patcher pour le rendre compatible avec les iApps ?


C'est préférable.


----------



## BigBrowser (14 Mars 2005)

Je viens d'acheter un Pioneer 108 bulk.

Devant tous ces articles lus sur différents sites, j'hésite sur les utlitaires de patch à utiliser et leurs différentes versions.

Un conseil pour faire simple et utile, et sa,s cassage de gueule ?

D'avance merci.


----------



## MarcMame (14 Mars 2005)

Tu n'as pas l'air de bien savoir à quoi servent tout ces patches !
As tu un problème quelconque pour utiliser ton graveur ? 
Si oui : pose ta question.
Si non : pourquoi installer un quelconque patch ?


----------



## BigBrowser (14 Mars 2005)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'as pas l'air de bien savoir à quoi servent tout ces patches !
> As tu un problème quelconque pour utiliser ton graveur ?
> Si oui : pose ta question.
> Si non : pourquoi installer un quelconque patch ?



Merci pour ta réponse.

J'ai repéré FlashIt et PatchBurn évidemment.
Cependant, 2 questions:
Quelles sont la version PatchBurn recommandées ? Version 3 ?
Quel firmware utiliser avec  FlashIt. Officiel ou non, il y en a un paquet. Lequel ?...

Merci d'avance à ceux qui savent.


----------



## Bigdidou (28 Mars 2005)

Macbidouille l'avait signalé de façon brillante, le graveur PIONEER DVR 117D, présent en particulier dans les bipro G5 n'est autre qu'un DVR 108 sauvagement bridé.
Le 108 est un graveur double-couche, plus rapide et reconnaissant plus de medias (en particulier les DVD+RW que le 117D made in Apple. Ainsi, comme le signale Macbidouille, "Le graveur est estampillé 108AA, une autre référence qui n'existe pas mais qui interpelle. Le 117D a les mêmes spécifications que le 107, avec une vitesse de gravure maximale de 8x et l'incapacité de graver les médias double couche. Le 108 est censé atteindre les 16x et graver des médias de 8 Go." Le débridage vaut donc largement le coup... Je me suis décidé après avoir acheté dans un coup de folie des DVD+RW, non reconnus par le 117D.
Hélas, d'après Macbidouille, point de salut actuellement sur Mac pour flasher la bête avec les outils habituels,  la seule solution étant de l'installer provisoirement dans un PC pour faire la manip. Pouah !  :sick:
Effectivement, impossible d'obtenir quoi que ce soit avec le classique flasheur universel  d'un certain Las Vegas ou avec ce flasheur. 
Bon, ben après quelques heures passées sur le net j'ai trouvé une manip qui marche (à partir d'outils et de conseils de ce fameux Las Vegas cité plus haut), et oh! miracle, voilà mon graveur tout bridé qui se met à graver mes DVD+RW en 15 min !

Voilà la manip, avos risque et grands périls, extraite d'ici 

- Télécharger DVRFlashX 1.0.2
- Décompresser le fichier sur le bureau et nommer le dossier décompressé "DVRFlashX"
- Créer dans le dossier firmware inclus un dossier nommé DVR108
- Placer dans ce dossier les firmwares du DVR 108 (tant qu'à faire les versions elles mêmes débridées par rapport au firmware d'origine*) que vous aurez téléchargé par exemple ici (j'ai choisi cette version )
- Vérifiez que votre graveur est vide (+++++)
- NE LANCEZ PAS DVR FLASHX ; ça ne marchera pas
- Mais lancez le terminal, créer un nouveau shell et tapez (ou faites un copier-coller) : 
*~/Desktop/DVRFlashX/DVRFlashX.app/Contents/Resources/dvrflash -f PIONEER ~/Desktop/DVRFlashX/Firmware/DVR108/R8100008.118 ~/Desktop/DVRFlashX/Firmware/DVR108/R8100108.118* 
- Buvez 1 litre de vodka
- Laissez-vous guider...

Cette manip a fonctionné impec chez moi. *Elle est toujours décrite comme dangereuse et peut se solder par un graveur inutilisable, à remplacer...
* Je doute fort par ailleurs que cela ne casse pas quelques garanties Apple.


*Beaucoup d'infos utiles, par exemple sur macetvideo


----------



## Blytz (15 Avril 2005)

Bonjour, 

Voila j'ai une question assez conne à poser.. Je possède un G5 mono 1,8ghz, et j'aimerai acheter un graveur DVD Pioneer 109. Cependant quand on regarde le lecteur d'origine du Mac on voit que le tiroir est très fin tout comme la fenêtre de sortie. 

Donc, je voudrais savoir s&#8217;il rentre sans problème où est ce qu'il faut redécouper la partie avant du tiroir? 

Et est-ce qu&#8217;il vaut mieux le prendre en interne, ou avec un boîtier externe ?

Est-il nécessaire de le flasher avec le logiciel dont je ne me rappelle plus le nom. (mais citer plus haut)

Derniere question, plus subjective, est ce que c'est un bon achat ? (vous avez l'air d'être nombreux a en posséder un, donc lachez vous pour en parler  )

Merci par avance 

PS : j'ai déjà télécharger PatchBurn 3,1 donc si je le prends je ne devrai pas venir vous dire qu'il est pas reconnu  

PS 2 : d'ailleurs est ce que le fait d'utiliser PatchBurn fait sauter la garantie comme l'autre truc pour le flasher?


----------



## BigBrowser (17 Avril 2005)

Deux questions basiques de chez basique.

Je viens de remplacer le vieux lecteur de DVD de mon G4 400 par un Pioneer 108.

2 questions:

-1 Quel support acheter ?
DVD +R/-R
DVD +R/-R
DL

Y a-t-il un site qui explique les différences entre le (+) et le (-) ?

-2 Un bon plan pour acheter sur le Net les DVD ?

D'avance merci.


----------



## AOSTE (17 Avril 2005)

Salut 
+ ou - cela est fonction du lecteur utilisé. Sur le Web il y a beaucoup de site d'achat et d'encheres si tu cherche tu trouvera certainnement ton bonheur!!.


----------



## petibonom (18 Avril 2005)

J'ai installé un pioneer 109 sur un G4 sous panther 10.3.8. Je n'ai pas encore testé la gravure sur DVD mais déjà j'ai des soucis : impossible de lire des DVD. J'ai essayé le lecteur DVD apple : rien ! Et tout un tas de lecteurs sans résultat.


----------



## MarcMame (18 Avril 2005)

petibonom a dit:
			
		

> impossible de lire des DVD. J'ai essayé le lecteur DVD apple : rien ! Et tout un tas de lecteurs sans résultat.


As tu essayé VLC ?


----------



## mxmac (19 Avril 2005)

petibonom a dit:
			
		

> J'ai installé un pioneer 109 sur un G4 sous panther 10.3.8. Je n'ai pas encore testé la gravure sur DVD mais déjà j'ai des soucis : impossible de lire des DVD. J'ai essayé le lecteur DVD apple : rien ! Et tout un tas de lecteurs sans résultat.


c'est un probleme que j'ai deja lu sur macbi.... il vaut mieux garder les deux mange galette... l'ancien lit et le nouveau grave...


----------



## Blytz (19 Avril 2005)

Blytz a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Voila j'ai une question assez conne à poser.. Je possède un G5 mono 1,8ghz, et j'aimerai acheter un graveur DVD Pioneer 109. Cependant quand on regarde le lecteur d'origine du Mac on voit que le tiroir est très fin tout comme la fenêtre de sortie.
> 
> ...




Pour ceux que ca interesserai, je l'ai finalement acheté et installé. Tout marche niquel apres le passage de PatchBurn, par contre le probléme de la sortie du tiroir c'est effectivement posé. Donc apres quelque petit réglage des vis de maintient (vissé a fond devant et devisse a fonds derriere) ca marche. On peut aussi sinon supprimer la partie avant du tiroir.


----------



## Mage-Li (19 Avril 2005)

Bonjours a tous !
Mon Pionner DVR-109 commence a vraiment me souler ! 6 CDs de grié et surtout tout les essais pour que ca s'arréte ont échoué !

Vite fais ma config :
Toast 6.0.7
Mac OS X 10.3.9

J'ai lue ce topic. J'ai testé PatchBurn 3 qui a permis a Toast de rajouter des vitesses de gravures ! Puis la mise a jour de OS X 10.3.8 en 10.3.9 a permis a Toast de différencier les vitesses de gravures pour les CDs et pour les DVDs !

Remarque intéréssante j'ai grave des DVDs sans prob. C'est le gravage des CDs qui pose probléme.

Flasher mon Graveur ne m'attire gère. 

Voici l'erreur deja cité dans ce topic :


			
				Toast 6.0.7 a dit:
			
		

> Le graveur a détecté une erreur :
> Sense Key = ILLEGAL REQUEST
> Sense Code = 0*2C
> COMMAND SEQUENCE ERROR



Please Help me   
Non sans rire vous me conseillé quoi ?


----------



## golf (19 Avril 2005)

Mauvaise marque et/ou mauvaise série de CD !


----------



## Mage-Li (20 Avril 2005)

Je pense pas que ca vienne de la marque du CD en effect se sont des Verbatime. 
Si les verbatime c'est pas de la qualité fo achetter quoi ??? des Memorex ???

J'ai jamais vue une serie de CD qui bug ! 1 CD ok mais 10 CD :mouais: 

J'ai testé un gravage avec itune pour voir, meme prob itune me dis que le péréiphérique c'est vidé de toute ca cache !

A part la qualité du CD il y a quoi comme autre possibiité ? 

EDIT : j'ai testé une gravure en 12x avec itune et ca a marché ! Ca fait un peu chier qd meme que mon graveur soit pas capable de graver des CD en 40x. ( mes CDs sont compatible jusqu'a 48x )
Avec Toast j'ai plus le choix de la vitesse de gravure, enfin si j'ai soit 1x 2x 4x et meilleur. Et qd je grave en meilleur ca plante. Ca serai bien que je réaccéde a mes choix de vitesse de gravure !
Ca fait chier d'achetter un graveur pour avoir des merdes de ce genre !


----------



## golf (20 Avril 2005)

mageli a dit:
			
		

> J'ai jamais vue une serie de CD qui bug ! 1 CD ok mais 10 CD :mouais:


Depuis le temps que je modère ce forums, plus de 3 ans, moi, si 



			
				mageli a dit:
			
		

> J'ai testé un gravage avec itune...


Gravure :rateau: pas la peine de réinventer la langue française


----------



## Mage-Li (20 Avril 2005)

Mouhaha ! Celle la elle etait faite expré


----------



## nicfortin (25 Avril 2005)

Salut all
Ben que vous dire à part que de mon côté de l'océan ça grave et ça grave bien jusqu'à présent.
J'ai un DVR-108 branché externe sur mon PB G4 12" sous 10.3.9 avec PatchBurn 3 depuis bientôt 3 mois. Tout est nickel comme vous dites.  Sauf que je n'est plus le choix de la vitesse de gravure...  Pas grave ça grave vous me direz! Bien non je ne me contente pas de cela. Alors comme j'avais un firmware non-officiel de Nil version 1.18 et que Pioneer vient de sortir le 1.19 je suis retourner à un firmware d'origine Pioneer, le 1.19 en espérant me retrouver avec beau choix de vitesse de gravure   mais "niet"!!   
Toujours pas de choix, donc cela me fait dire que c'est le patch "PatchBurn" qui est probablement la cause. Mais comme mes gravure sont bonnes et que je TIENS mordicus à ce que MacOS reconnaisse mon graveur (car je n'utilise pas Toast, j'aime pas payer quand je peux le faire autrement et gratuitement) et bien je me dois de capituler.... :hein:

À la bonne vôtre!


----------



## soy (31 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour à tous ! 
je rentre dans cette longue discussion, et je vois bcp de choses dites etc...pourriez-vous m'aider, facilement, n'étant pas un pro du hardware... 

j'ai acheté y'a 1 an un Graveur PIONEER DVD RW DVR-107D.
Mis sur mon G4 quicksilver "Mirrored Silver" 

Hier,
 j'ai enfin installé TIGER sur la machine. Puis g installé TOAST 7.

j'ai voulu graver tout a l'heure pour la 1er fois..un dvd-r... marche po. 

pouvez-vous m'aider ?
Merci bcp si je peux faire ma gravure asap ! 

ça, c ce que me mets les infos systemes:

Modèle : PIONEER DVD RW DVR-107D
Révision : 1.05
Disque amovible : Non
Protocole : ATAPI
Numéro de l?unité : 0
Type de socket : Interne


----------



## MarcMame (1 Novembre 2005)

soy a dit:
			
		

> j'ai voulu graver tout a l'heure pour la 1er fois..un dvd-r... marche po.


Tu peux développer ?


----------



## soy (1 Novembre 2005)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux développer ?



merci M.Mame pour me répondre. 

BAh écoute comme expliqué précédement, depuis ma nouvelle installe de système, cela voudrait-il dire que mon Pionner n'est plus reconnu ?

Je met le cd ou dvd vierge, pas de soucis, ca monte sur le finder, puis j'ouvre mon Toast 7, puis je "drag'n'drop" mes fichiers etc... bref tout normalement comme avant sur mon systeme 10.3.8 puis Toast 6... là c systeme 10.4.2 + Toast 7.... pis je clic sur notre familier gros bouton rouge to burn; et là, "sincillement écran de l'OS "qui nous indique "pas possible"... mais pas de messages d'erreurs, pas de fenetre qui apparait etc;;...

Mes infos technique mises precedement, ne manque-til pas kkechose ?
mise a jour du lecteur c ça ? inconpatibilité de matos ?

arrrrfffff tout ça je masterise po...  

merci pour l'aide éventuelle !


----------



## MarcMame (1 Novembre 2005)

Combien as tu de lecteur/graveur de DVD dans ton mac ? 1 ou 2 ?
Est ce que le graveur DVR-107 apparait bien inscrit à gauche du bouton rouge de Toast ?


----------



## soy (1 Novembre 2005)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Combien as tu de lecteur/graveur de DVD dans ton mac ? 1 ou 2 ?
> Est ce que le graveur DVR-107 apparait bien inscrit à gauche du bouton rouge de Toast ?



1 graveur.
a ce sujet à lépok je voulais garder celui d'origine pusi rajouter celui-là, mais g pas réussi à compatibiliser les 2. (tu vois, j'suis pas un super bidouilleur, a apprendre encore je sais...)

sinon oui, je verifie à l'instant, nikel ca apparait. bien inscrit.

arfff...


----------



## golf (1 Novembre 2005)

soy a dit:
			
		

> 1 graveur.
> a ce sujet à lépok je voulais garder celui d'origine pusi rajouter celui-là, mais g pas réussi à compatibiliser les 2. (tu vois, j'suis pas un super bidouilleur, a apprendre encore je sais...)
> 
> sinon oui, je verifie à l'instant, nikel ca apparait. bien inscrit.


----------



## MarcMame (2 Novembre 2005)

Ce que tu peux essayer de faire : 
Aller dans les "préférences systèmes"--->CD et DVD--->à l'insertion d'un CD vierge (faire pareil pour DVD)---->choisir : "Demander que faire" ou "Ignorer".

Le mieux étant encore d'inserer le DVD vièrge qu'au dernier moment (en appuyant sur le bouton rouge de Toast).


----------



## soy (2 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

>



ok golf on se calme ! j'espère que tu as envoyé ce message à toutes les personnes concernées ! ca doit t'en faire du taff ! 
M.Mame semble m'avoir compris sur le sens de mes mots, car il essaie de m'aider, toi je te trouve un peu "taquet" derrière ton écran... Le relationnel semble t'être d'un autre monde...

Message reçu.


----------



## soy (2 Novembre 2005)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Ce que tu peux essayer de faire :
> Aller dans les "préférences systèmes"--->CD et DVD--->à l'insertion d'un CD vierge (faire pareil pour DVD)---->choisir : "Demander que faire" ou "Ignorer".
> 
> Le mieux étant encore d'inserer le DVD vièrge qu'au dernier moment (en appuyant sur le bouton rouge de Toast).



Ok ! je regarde ça au plus vite. Merci pour le coup de main, j'espère que le problème va être trouvé... On m'a également conseillé de faire un essai par le graveur de l'OS, pour voir ce qu'il en est...

merci, ++


----------



## golf (2 Novembre 2005)

soy a dit:
			
		

> ok golf on se calme ! j'esp&#232;re que tu as envoy&#233; ce message &#224; toutes les personnes concern&#233;es ! ca doit t'en faire du taff !


Non, je ne me calme jamais :rateau:
Oui, cela me fait beaucoup de taff car les irrespectueux sont l&#233;gion :mouais:



			
				soy a dit:
			
		

> M.Mame semble m'avoir compris sur le sens de mes mots


Le relationnel :mouais: mdr  
C'est pas un SAV ici, faut pas inverser les r&#244;les et le respect commence d'abord par ceux qui nous rejoigne et doivent s'apercevoir que tout le monde fait un effort pour s'adresser dans un fran&#231;ais correct et qu'il y a des r&#232;gles de vie &#224; MacG&#233; 



			
				soy a dit:
			
		

> car il essaie de m'aider, toi je te trouve un peu "taquet" derri&#232;re ton &#233;cran... Le relationnel semble t'&#234;tre d'un autre monde...


Mais chacun fait sa part de boulot, moi y compris  
Et j'en fais m&#234;me largement plus que les autres m&#234;me si cela ne se voit pas 

Sur ces bonnes paroles, je te souhaite bon vent parmi nous


----------



## soy (2 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Non, je ne me calme jamais :rateau:
> Oui, cela me fait beaucoup de taff car les irrespectueux sont légion :mouais:
> 
> 
> ...



je savais que tu allais répondre... 

Qui as dit SAV ici ? tu vois, tu t'emportes tout seul... Je pensais que le but d'un forum était l'échange, l'aide, le renseignement etc... Ne me considérant pas comme un Superstar du MAC, je laisse ça à qui de droit... bref.. je me suis dit "je vais aller demander conseil sur un site approprié"... celui-ci particulièrement... car je sais que ce sera sérieux et constructif...

Je ne crois pas manquer de respect ou quoi que ce soit. Ah oui, le style "sms" : Attention, tu as mis "mdr" dans ton message.. allez, panique pas, je te charie...

Tes remarques de "code" etc sont notées... Evite l'arrogance car mis à part le fait d'être sur un forum ou tu as un role essentiel, bah n'oublie pas que tu t'adresses à quelqu'un que tu connais pas...

J'espère que j'arriverai à résoudre mon soucis avec qui pourra m'aider, plutot que de blablater avec le modérateur sur le pourquoi du comment.

See ya !


----------



## golf (2 Novembre 2005)

soy a dit:
			
		

> je savais que tu allais r&#233;pondre...


Ben oui, que crois tu :rateau: 
Comme c'est moi qui ai les cl&#233;s du forum et que je suis ouvert 19/24 h 



			
				soy a dit:
			
		

> tu vois, tu t'emportes tout seul... Je pensais que le but d'un forum &#233;tait l'&#233;change, l'aide, le renseignement etc...


Je ne m'emporte pas, je remets &#224; l'heure les pendules des jeunes padawans 
Tu trouveras [presque] tout ce que tu cherches sur MacG&#233; &#224; condition d'y mettre les formes et de respecter les r&#232;gles de cette micro-soci&#233;t&#233; 
Le langage SMS n'y est gu&#232;re appr&#233;ci&#233; et perso, je d&#233;teste 
Ce n'est pas par hasard, c'est motiv&#233;, mais l&#224;, pas envie de d&#233;biter ces motivations ni de faire une recherche :modo:



			
				soy a dit:
			
		

> Evite l'arrogance


Moi, arrogant ! M&#234;me pas ! Pas le temps et pas envie  
Pas non plus le temps, ni envie de prendre des gants   



			
				soy a dit:
			
		

> car mis &#224; part le fait d'&#234;tre sur un forum ou tu as un role essentiel, bah n'oublie pas que tu t'adresses &#224; quelqu'un que tu connais pas...


Et vice versa mais comme on est plus nombreux et que les r&#232;gles sont &#233;crites partout 
nb : mes meilleurs copains, ici et dans la version r&#233;elle de MacG sont ceux avec qui j'ai eu les plus m&#233;morables accrochages 






			
				soy a dit:
			
		

> J'esp&#232;re que j'arriverai &#224; r&#233;soudre mon soucis avec qui pourra m'aider, plutot que de blablater avec le mod&#233;rateur sur le pourquoi du comment.


Pour ce qu'il en est de ton pb, tout ce qui touche &#224; la relation graveurs/macosx &#233;tant la bouteille &#224; encre :affraid:

Juste un conseil &#224; ce sujet, suite &#224; quelques recherches : un clean install de Tiger puis direct une m&#224;j en 10.4.3...

Ce pb ressemble furieusement aux pbs de FW d'une certaine &#233;poque o&#249; les empilements de m&#224;j laissaient des scories et des dysfonctionnements :mouais:

La 10.4.3 r&#233;sout pas mal de pb dans sa couche gravure et comme Toast exploite aussi les services de ces tr&#233;fonds communs !...


----------



## soy (3 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Pour ce qu'il en est de ton pb, tout ce qui touche à la relation graveurs/macosx étant la bouteille à encre :affraid:
> 
> Juste un conseil à ce sujet, suite à quelques recherches : un clean install de Tiger puis direct une màj en 10.4.3...
> 
> ...



merci Golf pour les infos.  on s'est compris je crois.
attention, je peux relancer le débat... ,. 

allez; lol, et bonne journée !


----------



## JPTK (17 Novembre 2005)

Salut 

J'ai installé ce graveur DVD sur un PM quicksilver 733 mhz et il est reconnu sans soucis par toast, par le système également, les DVD montent sans soucis mais Itunes ne veut rien graver et ne voit pas le lecteur, dans les préf on voit toujours le lecteur CD graveur CD sony d'origine, que puis-je faire so ?
J'ai jeter les pref d'itunes mais le problème reste le même...

Autre chose, difficile d'installer l'application "lecture de DVD", j'ai bien trouvé la version anglaise sur un site de téléchargement genre version tracker mais elle ne fonctionne pas pour autant, impossible de la lancer, toutes les autres versions étaient uniquement pour tiger alors que là le mac tourne sous panther.

Des idées ? Merci


----------



## golf (18 Novembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Autre chose, difficile d'installer l'application "lecture de DVD", j'ai bien trouvé la version anglaise sur un site de téléchargement genre version tracker mais elle ne fonctionne pas pour autant, impossible de la lancer, toutes les autres versions étaient uniquement pour tiger alors que là le mac tourne sous panther.
> 
> Des idées ? Merci


Tu l'extrais du package du CD de Panther avec Pacifist !


----------



## MarcMame (18 Novembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Itunes ne veut rien graver et ne voit pas le lecteur


Installer 
PatchBurn


----------



## JPTK (18 Novembre 2005)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Installer
> PatchBurn




Yep merci, c'est ce que j'ai fait entre temps, je pensais pas que c'était nécessaire pour ce graveur vu que le 109 passe tout seul


----------



## JPTK (18 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'extrais du package du CD de Panther avec Pacifist !




Thanks dude, it's ok


----------



## MarcMame (18 Novembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Yep merci, c'est ce que j'ai fait entre temps, je pensais pas que c'était nécessaire pour ce graveur vu que le 109 passe tout seul


Le 109 est reconnu nativement par l'OS uniquement depuis la version 10.4.3 et seul ce graveur est concerné, sans doute une erreur des programmeurs...


----------



## CD03 (12 Décembre 2005)

Je suis sur IBoOK G4 avec un graveur externe pioneer 110 acheté chez Macway, depuis 15 jours j'essaie sans succés de graver un projet dvd en passant par utilitaire de disque et à chaque fois il y a "échec de la gravure lors de la vérification" et les dvd sont illisibles. J'ai tout essayé, diminuer la vitesse, changer de marque de dvd, rien n'y fait à mon grand désespoir. Pourtant j'ai déja gravé un projet idvd par l'utilitaire de disque avec ce même graveur il y a un mois sans trop de soucis.
J essayé de graver un cd par l'utilitaire et là ça a marché, donc visiblement le graveur a l'air de fonctionner.
Help!!! merci


----------



## golf (12 Décembre 2005)

Ben déjà, Bonjour


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour,

J'ai un graveur pioneer DVR 109 qui fonctionnait trés bien jusqu'il y a peu ! Mais dernierement j'ai acheté des DVD VERBATIM 16x ( d'habitude je prenais des 8x) et il ne les accepte pas , il me mets une erreur au moment de la gravure du lead in. Je pensais que c'etait peut etre une mise a jour a faire, je l'ai faite, et ça ne marche toujours pas . 

Quelq'un a t'il une solutions ou a deja rencontré ce problem ???

Merçi par avance


----------



## applebarjote (16 Décembre 2005)

CD03 a dit:
			
		

> Je suis sur IBoOK G4 avec un graveur externe pioneer 110 acheté chez Macway, depuis 15 jours j'essaie sans succés de graver un projet dvd en passant par utilitaire de disque et à chaque fois il y a "échec de la gravure lors de la vérification" et les dvd sont illisibles. J'ai tout essayé, diminuer la vitesse, changer de marque de dvd, rien n'y fait à mon grand désespoir. Pourtant j'ai déja gravé un projet idvd par l'utilitaire de disque avec ce même graveur il y a un mois sans trop de soucis.
> J essayé de graver un cd par l'utilitaire et là ça a marché, donc visiblement le graveur a l'air de fonctionner.
> Help!!! merci



Salut, 

Est-ce que ton projet DVD est en image disque ?
Est-ce que tu as installé Patchburn, comme le recommande tous le monde pour le fonctionnement avec les i-apps ?
As-tu essayé avec Toast, livré avec normalement ?

Cherche aussi sur le forum, il y a beaucoup de post à ce sujet.


----------



## mak2 (17 Décembre 2005)

Salut!
J'ai moi aussi un graveur Pioneer DVR 109, mais je n'est pas le pb que tu rencontres. J'achète des DVD-R 16x mais je ne dépasse jamais le 12x!   
J'ai aussi des DVD-R Verbatim 16x, la gravure se passe sans pb mais toujours en 12x!!

Atttention de bien prendre des DVD-R et non des DVD+R, car ces derniers entrainent souvent des pb lors de la gravure - même si c'est censé être compatible!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2005)

a ok, moi meme en 8x ça plante au début de la gravure . Je comprend pas ils passent nikel sur un autre graveur donc je pense que c'est un probleme du graveur ...

Bon et bien si quelqu'un a deja vu ça ou a une suggestion a me faire ...

Ciao


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

Je reviens a la peche aux infos car les fetes ce sont passées,c'est bien gentil mais j'ai toujours le meme probleme !!!!

En faite il reconnait les DVD 16x , je clique sur le gros bouton rouge, ça comence et puis ça s'arrete en me mettant une erreur, et en fait le DVD est toujours vierge ! je peux le réutiliser en 8x sur mon 106 ...

Probleme de DVD ? ou autre .... ? 

Merçi...
Et bonne année au fait !


----------



## nathalieC (20 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour, 
Moi aussi j'avais un graveur Pioneer DVR 110 silverburner Firewire + toast Lite 6.1 que j'ai dû rendre parce qu'après deux graveurs de même modèle qui me sont passé dans les mains, aucun n'a pu fonctionné. 
 Soit la gravure directe / mode simulation se bloquent, ou mentionne erreur d'écriture, soit la gravure / simulation ne se lancent pas du tout. 
 L'abandon en cours se bloque à son tour, et je suis obliger de forcer à quitter Toast, puis de redémarrer, puis le graveur n'est plus détecté ... et on a envie de tout casser  

 Le 1er graveur est parti en SAV, le firmware a été mis à jour, et au retour, le pb était le même.  
 Le revendeur et le constructeur imputent la faute à mon Mac, qui aurait un programme ou autre incompatible avec le fonctionnement du graveur. 
 Comment détecte t on ce dysfonctionnement ? 
 Si je change de marque, le pb sera t il le même ? 

 merci d'avance.


----------



## manucosma (2 Février 2006)

je recherche le driver (indispensable) pour mon graveur dvd interne pioneer A 109
 parait qu c'est telechargable gratuitement sur le net

merci à vous


----------



## supermoquette (2 Février 2006)

Tu trouveras le firmware (dézoné) du graveur, mais pas le driver. Il est reconnu nativement par OSX il me semble le 109 vu qu'il équipe certains macs.

http://lasvegas.rpc1.org/


----------



## Lefelain (7 Février 2006)

J'ai le même problème avec les Verbatim x16 et mon PM G5 2x2. Même en ayant installé le firmware 1.58, le problème persiste.
Le graveur est reconnu par le système avec son nouveau firmware comme il l'était bien sûr avec l'ancien mais Toast grave une fois sur 10 ce genre de DVD et iDVD, Utilitaire Disk voire (enfin j'imagine) iTunes renvoient une erreur de DVD.
Les DVD étant réutilisable malgré tout sur un autre graveur ou autre bécane.
Quelqu'un a une solution?


----------



## mak2 (8 Février 2006)

Bonsoir à tous!

J'ai un gros pb avec mon graveur PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-109 (revision A912).
Ce graveur est compatible 16x en gravure DVD-R et jusqu'à présent je n'ai jamais dépassé le 12x (quelque soit la marque du DVD-R). 
Mais ça ne m'a jamais trop posé de pb. 

Par contre aujourd'hui,pour la première fois, j'ai voulu graver un DVD R Double couche (Verbatim), et là pas moyen de le monter.
Le graveur l'éjecte au bout de quelques secondes!! Il ne reconnais pas ce format.

Sur PMG5 de mon amie, qui a le graveur d'origine Sony DVDRW DW-Q28A aucun pb, le DVDR-DL est reconnu.

Pour infos: Ce graveur (interne au PMG5) m'a été envoyé par Apple en échange d'un graveur Sony DVDRW DW-Q28A d'origine défectueux en juillet 2005.


J'ai besoin de votre aide pour savoir ce qu'il faut faire. Màj Firmware? Ou échange avec un autre graveur par Apple?( si encore sous garantie, faut je vérifie).

Merci à tous!


----------



## MarcMame (10 Février 2006)

Tu ne précises pas du tout avec quel soft tu comptes effectuer tes gravures.
Tu ne dis pas non plus si tu utilises des DVD-R DL ou des DVD+R DL.
Ensuite, le dernier firmware officiel Pioneer pour cette machine est la version 1.58
Le firmware que tu annonces est sans doute issue d'Apple et ne présente pas forcément les mêmes spécifications (entendre par là : limitations...)
Bref, le mieux est encore de se renseigner auprès d'Apple ou d'autres utilisateurs.


----------



## mak2 (10 Février 2006)

Je n'utilise aucun soft particulier, je grave directement depuis OSX.

J'ai fait des recherches et j'ai fini par mettre à jour le firmware en 1.57. Depuis les DVD-R DL sont reconnus (vitesse de gravure 6x), par contre je n'est toujours pas le support gravure DVD-R en 16x, je reste en 12x, mais bon... 

Je n'est pas encore testé les DVD+R ou les DVD+R DL, il parait que les graveur Pioneer préfèrent...:mouais:


----------



## MarcMame (10 Février 2006)

C'était donc bien une histoire de firmware. Il est de notoriété publique que les drivers fait par Apple sont *toujours* bridés par rapport au firmware officiel du constructeur, d'où la non reconnaissance des DVD-R DL. Mais si je peux me permettre un conseil : investi dans Toast, ça en vaut vraiment la peine.


----------



## endriks (2 Février 2008)

slt slt a tous....
je voudrai installer un graveur de dvd externe mais je c pas la compatibilite avec mon g3,pouvez vous me dire la marque et reference des graveur et lequel sont plus performant ou les adresse des site pour les trouver

merci a tous pour vos reponses      


Note du modérateur : Et merci à toi de bien vouloir écrire en français, tu dispose d'un clavier complet, là, rien ne justifie donc le langage SMS.


----------

